# Alternative Apparel relabeling



## haastyle (Feb 28, 2008)

So I ordered some samples of Alternative apparel. I see that they have two tags, one in the neck and one in the side seam. What do you guys who use Alternative do about that? Do you remove both and just do one label? Or leave the side seam one and relabel at the neck? The side seam one has their RN number. Can a shirt have my RN number and theirs on it, if I just do the neck label?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Do you have an RN number of your own?

If you don't, I'd leave their label with that info on it and just relabel the neckline label with your own brand.


----------



## haastyle (Feb 28, 2008)

yes i do have a RN


----------

